# Theories on what happened with a robbery



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

About 20 years ago I was working in a convenience store on the overnight shift and got robbed at gunpoint by a few kids.

They got me on the ground pretty quick, and the gun they had in my face, which seemed as big as a Desert Eagle, had me spooked. They also had their faces partly obscured.

I had a feeling they were the same group that had come in a bit earlier and just kind of walked around acting sketchy. They had asked me for some matches. This is an important detail.

So anyway, they take off after ripping some cash and cigs, and I get up thanking the heavens for my life. I call the police, call my boss and lock the store door.

Not long after that an officer comes and takes my statement. I decide to finish out my shift (at this point it was maybe 3 a.m.), thinking, what are the chances this could happen twice in one night.

About an hour later the officer returns and says they have three suspects. I lock the store and go with him. He drives me down the road a piece where some other officers have a car pulled over, with three somewhat familiar-looking kids in a lineup, cuffed. We creep past and he asks me to take a look.

I am just not sure these are the kids, and tell him so. He tells me they found store-branded matches on them as well as a lot of small bills. Hearing this I say, well, it's probably them then, and he takes me back to the store where I finish out the night without further incident.

Anyway, weeks go by and there is no further contact of any kind from the police. I assumed the gears of justice just turn slowly, and over time, having moved on, just sort of forgot about it, and never followed up with the police myself.

Think anything ever happened to those suspects? If so, what's the likely story?

It's one of those things that's been bugging me on and off since it happened. I would have asked the officer but I never even got his name.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

You could call the police department where it happened and ask. They should be able to look up your name and find the report.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

All the kids were lined up before a firing line........... Thats why you never heard anything.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

It depends on a couple of things, 1 is that your ID was extremely suspect and they may not have used it, 2 how long ago was this?

Like jet said, call the local PD. Give them the date and location and they will look up the officer for you to talk to.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I doubt it Snipe, if it was assachusetts they would have been lined up and hugged. :stomp:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

jettsixx said:


> I doubt it Snipe, if it was assachusetts they would have been lined up and hugged. :stomp:


Considering the fact that the OP said "down the road a piece", I assumed he is a back-woods out of stater.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

SniperGAF said:


> Considering the fact that the OP said "down the road a piece", I assumed he is a back-woods out of stater.


Or from Western Ma...... Just a thought YA'LL!!!


----------



## Joe K. (Jun 17, 2010)

jettsixx said:


> You could call the police department where it happened and ask. They should be able to look up your name and find the report.


You're kidding, even for something this old?

I might just do that. As long as it's been, I could figure out the day and month, or close to it.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Joe K. said:


> You're kidding, even for something this old?


Absolutely, 20 years or so is nothing. My guess is that it got to court and got dismissed along the way, but I'd be curious too. Give them a call. BTW, where did this happen?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

My educated guess is nothing ever came of it for lack of evidence. Your I'D was insufficient as you were not sure who it was. Further if the officer actually said that they found certain items on them the I'D would be tossed as coercive. Finally armed robbery, especially when a gun is shown, is a crime that would be indicted, thereby requiring your testimony if charges were to be brought.


----------



## Hater (May 21, 2010)

They probably split the money with the cops and went their seperate ways.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I missed the 20 years ago part on the first read. 20 years ago? In MA? I'd guess at least one of them is a governor by now.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hater said:


> They probably split the money with the cops and went their seperate ways.


Seriously? Normally I just ignore you, but after hearing this morning's news I'm not in the mood for anyone's garbage. This is not the place & *IT IS MOST CERTAINLY NOT THE DAY* for your anti-police drivel. If it was some sort of twisted joke, try to be a little more sensitive to those who are grieving. Just go away.



vttroopah said:


> I missed the 20 years ago part on the first read. 20 years ago? In MA? I'd guess at least one of them is a governor by now.


Thanks for the smile this morning. The other two are probably state senators.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hater said:


> They probably split the money with the cops and went their seperate ways.


 You are still a douchebag.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Hater said:


> They probably split the money with the cops and went their seperate ways.


Normally I would just ignore an asinine comment such as this. Not today, If there was an asshole of the month contest here, YOU would have earned my vote.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hater said:


> They probably split the money with the cops and went their seperate ways.


Go shit in your hat.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hater said:


> They probably split the money with the cops and went their seperate ways.


That's not what happened.

From the facts presented in this case, they OBVIOUSLY went to your mom's house right after with the money they stole, paid her whatever hooker wage was back then(approx. $4 dollars) gave her the "rotisserie", and you're clearly the result.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

fra444 said:


> Or from Western Ma...... Just a thought YA'LL!!!


Hey now! You watch yer tongue, whippersnapper! We don't take kindly to folks who don't take kindly to westrn mass folk.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Hater said:


> They probably split the money with the cops and went their seperate ways.


What happened to the old days when we could get rid of people like you.








Have we become that PC?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You will now notice there are a bunch more little red dots under his Rep.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

time for the :redcarded: for hated


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> they OBVIOUSLY went to your mom's house right after with the money they stole, paid her whatever hooker wage was back then(approx. $4 dollars) gave her the "rotisserie", and you're clearly the result.


----------



## UnlawfulDesign (Sep 24, 2007)

It was Amy Bishop, she never got charged and fled to become a professor in another state.


----------

